# WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING, GRILLING, OR COOKING FOR MEMORIAL DAY. PLEASE POST YOUR PICS



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

Well fiends it is the kick off of summer. the grilling season is here. lets see what you are cooking for Memorial day.

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS OR IS SERVING THIS GREAT COUNTRY. SO WE CAN HAVE GREAT Q THIS TIME OF YEAR.

Happy smoken my friends.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






David


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

Just doing a couple racks of baby backs but trying a different approach to the foiling juice and a setting sauce on the drum and bbq chicken thighs indirect heat and seared on the charcoal grill.


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Just doing a couple racks of baby backs but trying a different approach to the foiling juice and a setting sauce on the drum and bbq chicken thighs indirect heat and seared on the charcoal grill.


That sounds good FWI. I'm thinking ribs as well.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (May 24, 2013)

I'll be smoking 4 racks of St. Louis Spares for a family gathering.  We'll have a full house on Monday, but I'll still try to post a little Qview here.

To all our SMF brethren who served or are currently serving, and to their families...







   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Thank you for your service and sacrifice!!!*

Red


----------



## pastorgadget (May 24, 2013)

Tonight Smoking Baby Backs and Chicken, tomorrow grilling Ribeyes (seasoned with TexJoy Steak Seasoning) & Chicken. Monday will be smoked pork shoulder.


----------



## ravenclan (May 24, 2013)

I got my marching orders from the wife and friend ........Brisket , ribs , bologna , and chicken ...........and i just might do some ABT's for me !!


----------



## alanb (May 24, 2013)

image.jpg



__ alanb
__ May 24, 2013






Butts are on!! My daughter requested pulled pork for her graduation tomorrow. Guess I'll pull it tonight and warm it up at the lake tomorrow.   Any suggestions on re warming would be great.  Smoked 6 racks of baby backs as well, smoked 2-2 guess do the 1 at the lake.


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

AlanB said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her congrats from us! Looks good so far!  Put them after you pull them in a foil pan....toss in some what ever finishing sauce you want...put in the fridge.  I warm mine the next day in an oven about 300* for about 30 minutes....with the foil on the top.  Doesn't dry out...and is just as good as the day I smoked them.

Kat


----------



## alanb (May 24, 2013)

Thanks kat, ribs the same way?


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 24, 2013)

I am not doing anything this year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Money is a little tight so I had to make the decision to save money and get meat for my son's birthday party in a few weeks.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 24, 2013)

To all our military heroes from around the world who are serving or have served and gratitude for those that gave the ultimate sacrifice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



  so we can have the weekend for some great food and great friends. 

Got a couple briskets, a butt, some ribs, homemade kielbasa, stuffed peppers and who knows what else!


----------



## timle8n1 (May 24, 2013)

2 chickens and 3 boston butts.













IMG_1792.JPG



__ timle8n1
__ May 24, 2013


















IMG_1793.JPG



__ timle8n1
__ May 24, 2013


















IMG_1794.JPG



__ timle8n1
__ May 24, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Thanks kat, ribs the same way?


YES ribs the same way. just not as long. you'll have to play it by ear. when they are hot enough for you. they are ready to eat.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bobsled (May 24, 2013)

I'm going to be grilling a pork loin and a tri-tip.  Getting hungry already.


----------



## catfish jack (May 24, 2013)

Going shopping for meat tonight. Hoping for brisket, and then whatever else looks tasty.


----------



## northcoast (May 24, 2013)

It has already started for me threw this on last night 3:30 ish filled the cold smoker attachment and went to bed! Two probes in it because I'm checking the mes accuracy with my mav it's pretty spot on both at 169

Looking like BB's for tomorrow I heard target has them 2.99 a pound


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

Northcoast said:


> It has already started for me threw this on last night 3:30 ish filled the cold smoker attachment and went to bed! Two probes in it because I'm checking the mes accuracy with my mav it's pretty spot on both at 169
> 
> Looking like BB's for tomorrow I heard target has them 2.99 a pound


Looks great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2013)

8799587905_05345c1c4e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 24, 2013






I smoked a Tri-tip so we'd have left overs for sandwees. We'll be hitting the first rodeo of the year in Spray, Oregon!  Sunday I'll be smoking a Turkey and all the fixins!!! Probably do some pulled pork tater skins too!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 24, 2013)

Oh man, all those pics look so good; and I'm here at work with a lousy salad for lunch! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Going to a friends house on Sunday. His wife has requested more Scarbelly Wings. They are very popular.

Monday, I will probably attempt a stuffed and rolled pork loin. Not sure yet what'll be inside.


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

3 racks of ribs for me. not sure if i will use the MES40 or the UDS.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> Oh man, all those pics look so good; and I'm here at work with a lousy salad for lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh, I have a pack of wings in the freezer! I love injected Scarbelly wings!


----------



## pastorgadget (May 24, 2013)

Did ribs and chicken today 













20130524202702.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ May 24, 2013






Smoking Pork Shoulder on Memorial Day


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

Pastorgadget said:


> Did ribs and chicken today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

Gotta see what the folk bring in... so far 3 BB's , Son will probally bring something and maybe Trish will front me a Butt or something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , get out the gutter , I mean to eat/cook.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So have fun and as always . . .


----------



## 2nd smoke (May 25, 2013)

Smoking  brisket and pork butt for Sunday. Got them ready this morning.


----------



## wildcat-smoker (May 25, 2013)

temp.jpg



__ wildcat-smoker
__ May 27, 2013






I will be doing a slab of pork spares on Sunday  they are in the fridge now rubbed and waiting, Monday I will be putting some smoke on 2- 1 lb top Sirloins and then fire them to med, and some bacon wrapped asparagus smoked. I will post Q pics as I cook them. Everyone have a safe fun and thoughtful Memorial Day weekend. Keep on smoking!













20130526_105554.jpg



__ wildcat-smoker
__ May 26, 2013






After 24 hours rubbed and wrapped in fridge













20130526_114157.jpg



__ wildcat-smoker
__ May 26, 2013






After 1 hour spritz apple cider, smoking on  apple pellets













20130526_122933.jpg



__ wildcat-smoker
__ May 26, 2013






After  2 hours spritz apple cider













20130526_140823.jpg



__ wildcat-smoker
__ May 26, 2013






After 3 hours, foil a little apple cider in bottom, pat brown sugar on and put a honey drizzle on seal. On for 2 more hours, then naked to finish. I will add pics of finished.













done.jpg



__ wildcat-smoker
__ May 27, 2013






All Done.


----------



## jburly (May 25, 2013)

I would like to thank all vets for me the opportunity to smoke and relax on this Memorial Day.   I would especially want to thank my father who served during World War II in the Battle of the Bulge.  This weekend I am having my parents  over for Brisquet.   This is the first one that I am attempting to smoke.  I just purchased a Masterbuilt Eletric smoker.  What a great purchase.  So far I have done fantastic pulled pork.  Kielbasa that turned the prettiest shade of red.  Beef jerky that the kids devoured.  I made some great smoked pork and beans cover with bacon.  Any suggestions for the brisquet.  I am going to use a rub.  Brown sugar or no brown sugar.  Should I dry smoke it use a little water for moisture.  How long do I smoke it and what temperature.


----------



## themule69 (May 25, 2013)

Jburly said:


> I would like to thank all vets for me the opportunity to smoke and relax on this Memorial Day.   I would especially want to thank my father who served during World War II in the Battle of the Bulge.  This weekend I am having my parents  over for Brisquet.   This is the first one that I am attempting to smoke.  I just purchased a Masterbuilt Eletric smoker.  What a great purchase.  So far I have done fantastic pulled pork.  Kielbasa that turned the prettiest shade of red.  Beef jerky that the kids devoured.  I made some great smoked pork and beans cover with bacon.  Any suggestions for the brisquet.  I am going to use a rub.  Brown sugar or no brown sugar.  Should I dry smoke it use a little water for moisture.  How long do I smoke it and what temperature.


225 to 240 deg if it has a sugar based rub. i have sand in my water pan. figure 1.5 to 2 hours per pound..

happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (May 25, 2013)

Well I didn't find a Ribeye roast like I wanted, I really want a sandwich after Kat showed those peppers and onions! I will find a roast!

I did find a brisket and a bag of chicken hind quarters. One for the smoker and a bunch for the grill. I am hoping I can get that brisket in the MES30, I am affraid I am going to be disappointed in its ability to smoke briskets. But we'll see. I guess I can always break out the old stick burner if necessary but really wanted to try the MES.

Recieved my A-MAZ-N order yesterday and hoping to try it out. You think a weedeater will light it or do I have to string the hoses for the acetylene torch......LOL

So its grilled chickens and smoked brisket (one way or another).


----------



## themule69 (May 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Well I didn't find a Ribeye roast like I wanted, I really want a sandwich after Kat showed those peppers and onions! I will find a roast!
> 
> I did find a brisket and a bag of chicken hind quarters. One for the smoker and a bunch for the grill. I am hoping I can get that brisket in the MES30, I am affraid I am going to be disappointed in its ability to smoke briskets. But we'll see. I guess I can always break out the old stick burner if necessary but really wanted to try the MES.
> 
> ...


hey Foamheart

the MES will do a great jod. on the AMNPS or tube. make sure you have it burning real well before you put it in. remove the chip burner. the keep the chip loader pulled out.

remember to post pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hambone1950 (May 25, 2013)

We're going real low key this year. Chicken wings and hot dogs....I think I'll inject some franks red hot in a few of the wings.....been DYIN to try that.
God bless us all this Memorial Day weekend and god bless this great country.   :yahoo:


----------



## foamheart (May 25, 2013)

themule69 said:


> hey Foamheart
> 
> the MES will do a great jod. on the AMNPS or tube. make sure you have it burning real well before you put it in. remove the chip burner. the keep the chip loader pulled out.
> 
> ...


I wish I could, I don't own a camera. I don't own a cell phone, no beeper, no answering machines, the only high tech I have is the computer. I have had 'em all. When I retired the last time, I turned 'em all off, gave 'em away, or threw 'em away. If you call me and I am not here or in the little boys room you'll call back if its important. If you don't I probably didn't need to hear it anyway. When I was working I had to use them even though I thought it was silly, but retired who is that important?

Someday I may get a camera just for pictures here.


----------



## charcoal junkie (May 25, 2013)

Just got done preping a 6.6 lb pork butt for tomorrow. I have some strip steaks out for tonight and some chicken legs for tomorrow. Thinking about putting the pork on the WSM do the legs and steak on the Performer. Also plan on doing brats and burgers tomorrow and the next day. We made up about 10 lbs of Mac salad might try some smoked Mac n cheese this weekend. There is turkey breast and sirloin tip steak on sale starting tomorrow so who knows might pick up that to cook too.:grilling_smilie::sausage::usa:


----------



## sabalon glitz (May 25, 2013)

Smoked a beer can chick and a couple pepperoni and mozzarella cheese fatties!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Beer can chicken.jpg



__ sabalon glitz
__ May 25, 2013






Start













beer can chicken done.jpg



__ sabalon glitz
__ May 25, 2013






Done!













2 fatties.jpg



__ sabalon glitz
__ May 25, 2013






Start













2 fatties done.jpg



__ sabalon glitz
__ May 25, 2013






Done


----------



## mcgallimore (May 25, 2013)

Sabalon Glitz said:


> Smoked a beer can chick and a couple pepperoni and mozzarella cheese fatties!:drool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want that fatties recipe! YUM!!:sausage:


----------



## tucsonbbq (May 25, 2013)

Can anyone help me with my question. I have a treager smoker ( the medium size one ) I can only fit 2 racks of st Louise ribs on at a time. I plan on using Jeff's recipe with rub and sauce and using the 321 method. Any ideas for cooking 4 racks of ribs and having them all ready for dinner time or how to keep the 1st batch fresh while second is cooking?


----------



## lowesdadof3 (May 25, 2013)

Planning on doin just a ill bit o cookin starting early Sunday mornin!













image.jpg



__ lowesdadof3
__ May 25, 2013





2 racks of St. Louis spares, 2 reverse seared London broils, chicken pieces, and a 9 lb butt!


----------



## lowesdadof3 (May 25, 2013)

Tucson you need a rib rack they work wonders when it comes to space saving


----------



## raymo76 (May 25, 2013)

I'm having roughly 20 guests come over and I'm going to cook up 6 racks of baby backs, 20 chicken thigh quarters, some barbecue baked beans w/brisket trimmings, a spicy corn and green been salad the wife makes, some of my garlic cheese bread and some spicy smoked wings. Gonna feed these people good! No pictures yet, since I'm not cooking till tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## raymo76 (May 25, 2013)

tucsonbbq said:


> Can anyone help me with my question. I have a treager smoker ( the medium size one ) I can only fit 2 racks of st Louise ribs on at a time. I plan on using Jeff's recipe with rub and sauce and using the 321 method. Any ideas for cooking 4 racks of ribs and having them all ready for dinner time or how to keep the 1st batch fresh while second is cooking?


As already suggested you can use a rib rack, I don't know if you'll have time to get one before you cook. I know I've seen Weber rib racks for sale at Sears so they shouldn't be a special order item, for you, hopefully. I remember I think it was Chef Paul Kirk who suggested rolling them, I forgot what he said to use to secure them so they don't unroll. Google search for rolled ribs: http://www.google.com/search?q=roll...yIoeYiAK24oCYCg&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1216&bih=684


----------



## tucsonbbq (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I'll try to find a rack here local before Mondays smoke.


----------



## jon thomas (May 25, 2013)

well this will be my second time using the smoker and let me start by saying thanks to all of you who have answered my many questions

I will be smoking a brisket (my wife is marinading it in Teryaki marinade) she like teryaki

then we have a boston butt for pulled pork

2 racks of spare ribs

thought I would try a few abts to see how they go over did not want to do to many since I dont have a brady rack yet

that is about it for the smoker

but the grill will get used as well

a few steaks some Brauts, kielbasas, hotdogs maybe burgers not sure on the burgers yet

So I will be up before the rooster sunday getting the boston butt and brisket started

I will post pics as soon as I can ---  gonna have a bunch of grandkids to keep track of

hope it goes well  gonna be about 20 family members last count.

jon


----------



## charcoal junkie (May 26, 2013)

Well I got the butt on 1 1/2 hr ago the smoker is at around 260° had a few spikes though think I have it under control. Tried to add some q-view but puter was not happy this morning. I rubbed butt with some Arizona Heat mustard then some Slap Your Momma for the rub.


----------



## sabalon glitz (May 26, 2013)

Tusconbbq....Here in lower alabama you can find rib racks just about anywhere. Lowes,Homdepot,sears,..even walmart has them out now this time of year with all their weber cooking supplies. It's a life saver if your doing lots of ribs.


----------



## s2k9k (May 26, 2013)

Just some random beef!













102_1365.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1367.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1368.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## veryolddog (May 26, 2013)

Yesterday, it was ABT's and Moinks. Today, we have not decided. Tomorrow, Ribs.

ABT's and Moinks prepared to meet the Yoder.













2013-05-25 13.44.55.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






Finished product nice and crispy.













2013-05-25 17.10.21.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






Plated and served for dinner.













2013-05-25 17.52.19.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






Very tasty dinner. How can you go wrong when you add bacon to anything.

With kind regards,

Ed


----------



## piaconis (May 26, 2013)

Ribs and mac 'n' cheese on Saturday.













image.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 26, 2013


















image.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 26, 2013






More to come.  Flank steak (for carne asada), quarter pound hot dogs, and ABT's for Sunday.  Breakfast fattie, buffalo burgers, and pork butt for Monday.


----------



## themule69 (May 26, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> Yesterday, it was ABT's and Moinks. Today, we have not decided. Tomorrow, Ribs.
> 
> ABT's and Moinks prepared to meet the Yoder.
> 
> ...


Ed it is not possible to go wrong with bacon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## suie (May 26, 2013)

Did a brisket yesterday. Today I will be taking it easy with smoked chicken wings and reverse sear burgers.

Best of luck to everyone with their q!


----------



## dls1 (May 26, 2013)

Well, it's Memorial Day weekend and we’re having our annual “Race Day – All Day” party though although purposefully scaled back a bit this year, 12-15 guests at the max. Started a couple 7 lb. pork butts for pulled pork last night around 11:00 and they’re now finishing in the oven. I now have 5 racks of baby backs cut in thirds in the smoker. My wife and the guests are doing the sides, desserts, drinks, etc. Trying to keep portion of the action simple and easy. 

I watched and taped the F1 race at Monaco a little earlier this morning and the Indy 500 is coming up shortly when most the first of the guests will start arriving. I'll run the Monaco race that I taped simultaneously with Indy on a separate screen. Then, there's the NASCAR at Charlotte coming up a little later today. 

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend.


----------



## timberjet (May 26, 2013)

tucsonbbq said:


> Can anyone help me with my question. I have a treager smoker ( the medium size one ) I can only fit 2 racks of st Louise ribs on at a time. I plan on using Jeff's recipe with rub and sauce and using the 321 method. Any ideas for cooking 4 racks of ribs and having them all ready for dinner time or how to keep the 1st batch fresh while second is cooking?


----------



## timberjet (May 26, 2013)

timberjet said:


>















rolled ribs (1).jpg



__ timberjet
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## timberjet (May 26, 2013)

timberjet said:


>


sorry, didn't mean to attach a download. pic below.


----------



## timberjet (May 26, 2013)

yep, that is where I got the idea last superbowl. I put a picture on the next page. worked wonderfully well.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 26, 2013)

Two beef ribs on the top plus a small one that they slipped in the package on the bottom rack.  Two chuck roasts in the middle. One marinaded in Italian dressing (per the Mrs.) and one rubbed with worcestershire  and prime rib seasoning.  Going to add 8 cornish hens later that have been brining since this morning.  Mixture of bourbon barrel and oak in the AMNTS.













IMG_0026.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 26, 2013






Tmrw it's on to Scarbelly wings for the family and friends!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 26, 2013)

Gotta work Monday, so I'm smoking for the celebration since 1:45 pm yesterday.

Picnic Shoulder (11.1lb)...wet-to-dry smoke chamber, no-foil...20 hours into the smoke @ 164* here:













14.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ May 26, 2013


















15.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ May 26, 2013






It will rest on an elevated rack with a towel to cover (instead of foiling) it so it can breathe to preserve the incredible bark it will have.

If you wanna see all the gory details:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...smoke-chamber-q-view-prep-method-20-hr-update

Have a GREAT, smokey memorial Day weekend, EVERYONE!

BTW, GREAT looking meals everyone is putting together...way to keep the craft alive and well! Awesome job, everyone!

Eric


----------



## manchester bob (May 26, 2013)

It's been extremely windy here in north central MD. Unusually cold, too: had to use the pellet stove to get the chill out of the house yesterday and this morning. Getting warmer now, but still windy.

Used the kettle grill the last two days, and finally got the WSM out today. Being so windy, I'm playing it safe: chicken leg quarters.

You guys on the West Coast with your Tri-Tips...making me envious! You can't find them here. I even tried my local butcher: they said that they don't cut the meat that way (to yield tri-tips, that is). The only place I know of is a farm near my sister's house, almost three hours away from me, well north of Harrisburg, PA. They're marinated and in sealed bags...a bit salty, but they are good!

Gotta give a shout-out to all our military heroes. My deepest sympathies to the families that lost loved ones (unfortuantely, I know a few of them). And don't forget the heroes, and those that support them, that came back not as they left.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (May 26, 2013)

My son's in the  Navy so I'm a little bummed he won't be here but he's coming home on leave in a couple weeks so that'll be awesome.

Got some family and friends coming over tomorrow so ive got a couple racks of spare ribs sittin in sum rub in the fridge. Also going to do some herb & garlic chicken legs and a London broil on the grill.


----------



## manchester bob (May 26, 2013)

The chicken cooked much quicker than expected. The pit was running around 230-235: not that hot for chicken quarters. IT was around 167...checked a few pieces to see if I happened to get a "hot" one, but they were all about the same. I should have started them later!

Anyway, here's a picture...













Quarters.jpg



__ manchester bob
__ May 26, 2013






Half the family isn't even home yet. I've got it covered in foil, and will probably crisp it up a little when they get home.


----------



## den60 (May 26, 2013)

I am doing St Louis style spare ribs (posted pics in my "Why wait for Memorial Day..." thread). Using a couple of recipes from Jeff's book, the Big Bald Rub and the Memphis BBQ Sauce #1 because no one seems to complain about that combo. I am not foiling or saucing the ribs.  Beautiful May day here in Cardiff.


----------



## sacninerfan (May 26, 2013)

Doing my first brisket, its an 8lber, hopefully it goes well, also some turkey legs, sausage and pork ribs. Feel pretty good about everything but the first time brisket has me going, but im up for the challenge, thanks to all the folks here, ive learned a lot now its time to put it to use. Also want to thank all the service folk for the freedom and protection you provide, God bless you all, ill post pics of the brisket, its beer thirty right now so everyone have a safe and great time!!


----------



## s2k9k (May 26, 2013)

102_1384.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 26, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> 102_1384.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am hungry! looks great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## surber55 (May 26, 2013)

In honor of Memorial Day, I am doing my first smoke on my new MES 40.  Very excited!!  Smoking a couple of chickens and some dogs!  Tomorrow ribs!!

First smoke!













IMG_2460.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_2461.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_2462.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 26, 2013






I'll update more later. 

Thanks to all our veterans for your service!!


----------



## suie (May 26, 2013)

Smoked chicken wings, reverse seared to crisp the skin. Jeff's rub and sauce.













wings.jpg



__ suie
__ May 26, 2013






Huge reverse seared cheeseburger on an inadequate bun.













burger1.jpg



__ suie
__ May 26, 2013






Hope everyone is having a great holiday!


----------



## smokin nw (May 26, 2013)

I too would like to thank all for their service for this country,













MD Smoke.JPG



__ smokin nw
__ May 26, 2013






so I and we can do this.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 26, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Two beef ribs on the top plus a small one that they slipped in the package on the bottom rack.  Two chuck roasts in the middle. One marinaded in Italian dressing (per the Mrs.) and one rubbed with worcestershire  and prime rib seasoning.  Going to add 8 cornish hens later that have been brining since this morning.  Mixture of bourbon barrel and oak in the AMNTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here are the cornish hens........













IMG_0029.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 26, 2013)

Smokin NW said:


> I too would like to thank all for their service for this country,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly said.


----------



## manchester bob (May 26, 2013)

Those Cornish hens sure look tasty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not sure if it's been posted here already, but Lowe's has 2x20 lb. bags of KB for $9.99. Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## tatuajevi (May 26, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day weekend everyone. I've been smoking food all weekend, and I'm very thankful for the sacrifice those who serve or have served in our military.

This weekend's line up include smoked pork chops Friday night, smoked lake trout Saturday night, and today is baby back ribs with a side of chicken drum sticks as a snack!













IMG_20130525_193033.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_20130526_164536.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_20130526_164933.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_20130526_164951.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_20130526_180503.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_20130526_180511.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_20130526_180603.jpg



__ tatuajevi
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## pastorgadget (May 26, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## sacninerfan (May 26, 2013)

added a pic of the brisket turned out great, but obviuosly not too computer savy, the pic went on my first post not this one, oh well, thanks everyone for the great tips and posts!!


----------



## matt22556 (May 26, 2013)

IMG_1961.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1962.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1963.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1964.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1965.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1966.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013






First - 

Pork Tenderloin 2 ways-

Tenderloin 1: My pork rub, tenderloin split halfway through with fresh garlic and spinach, wrapped in bacon weave.

Tenderloin 2: Cinnamon Apricot glaze













IMG_2624.JPG



__ matt22556
__ May 26, 2013






Smoked Boneless Boston Butt (first time boneless for me)

After a ton of reading decided to tie with butchers string.

Rubbed with:

Cayenne pepper

Paprika

Kosher Salt

Seasoned Pepper

Cumin

Dark Brown Sugar

Injected w/ Apple juice

Chilled for 24 hours

Mopped every 2-3 hours with simple apple juice. 

Smoking as we speak in Apple wood hour 7 current internal temp 162 degrees.


----------



## themule69 (May 26, 2013)

sacninerfan said:


> added a pic of the brisket turned out great, but obviuosly not too computer savy, the pic went on my first post not this one, oh well, thanks everyone for the great tips and posts!!









Happy smoken.

David


----------



## s2k9k (May 26, 2013)

So I took one of the steaks I cut earlier and seared it on a 550* grill:












102_1387.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1391.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1392.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## mrafx (May 26, 2013)

Here's what I made for sunday night dinner.

2.5 hours at about 300.

just three lumps of hickory that were gone in about 45 minutes or so

about the perfect smoke flavor for the wife and kids.













IMG_4955.JPG



__ mrafx
__ May 26, 2013






heres a pic on the service plate













IMG_4957.JPG



__ mrafx
__ May 26, 2013






here's what went on for tomorrow at lunch time













IMG_4967.JPG



__ mrafx
__ May 26, 2013






memphis rub with brown sugar, done saturday am.

this is uncooked, just put it on for the night of cooking.


----------



## themule69 (May 26, 2013)

mrafx said:


> Here's what I made for sunday night dinner.
> 
> 2.5 hours at about 300.
> 
> ...









  that looks great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## matt22556 (May 26, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 26, 2013)

Great looking burger.  I have yet to smoke a big, fat burger.

All the pics look good.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## lazykitty (May 26, 2013)

Butt or glorious butt!!













SAM_0039.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ May 26, 2013


















SAM_0040.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 26, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> So I took one of the steaks I cut earlier and seared it on a 550* grill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa! At first, I thought your pasta was cloves of garlic!  It took me about 20 secs to figure it out.  But during that 20 sec I was really wondering.


----------



## s2k9k (May 26, 2013)

That's funny! I guess I should have mentioned that but I was just thinking about what i "smoked"! They are just some shells I made a quick garlic alfredo sauce with, I really wanted a tater but didn't have any.


----------



## bobcats110 (May 26, 2013)

So I'll be up front, no pics, as it was early, and I had some early issues that had me preoccupied.  Had a pork shoulder that I split into two 4 pound halves to reduce my cook time, plus one pork loin.  Loin (I split into three pieces so I had a total of six ends with rub on them) was rubbed with a friend's secret recipe, while shoulder(s) were done with a commercial one that I've had for a while and wanted to use up.

Started around 8am with lump charcoal topped with chunks of hickory in my 18" SM, using minion method.  Took about an hour to get up to temperature, which while I was waiting I panicked and ran to the store and got a dry bag of charcoal (I had one, but it got wet from sprinklers that went off last night).  By the time I got back, we were at 250 and seemed to be holding.  Losing faith in the lump, I switched to hickory infused Kingsford and refilled twice.  Did something wrong the second time as my temp soared to 350 at one point, and the juices in the water pan were sizzling.  I think it ended up just helping me get the internal temp to 200.  Pulled the loins off around 2 and the shoulders at 6:30. 

One loin was wrapped for a new neighbor, other two were sliced and vacu-sealed for later use.  Shoulders fell apart as I was pulling them off the lower grate and pulled very nicely with my bear claws.  Ended up having PP sliders for dinner and vacu-sealed up three, one-pound bags for later and one Ziplock container of under a pound for sharing at work and lunch on Tuesday.

So....a couple questions:

1. Is minion not suggested when using lump or did I just panic?  I don't *usually* use it, but got a great deal on a busted bag at Krogers for over half off.

2. For shoulders, what is the target internal temperature?  I thought I had a Boston butt which I read was 205, but boy did that shoulder fall apart nicely at 180.

Overall, for first smoke of the year, I was pretty happy with it once my initial issues were overcome.

Hope everyone had a great weekend and has a good holiday on Monday.  Take time and remember why we have this special day.


----------



## jon thomas (May 26, 2013)

Long day and due to Time Constraints  finished the boston butt and brisket in the oven and the ribs on the grill,  all in all it was a great day.  for my second smoke I think it went pretty well. everyone ate and had a great time. (26 showed up till it was said and done)

so here are a few of the highlights













SDC10016.JPG



__ jon thomas
__ May 26, 2013


















SDC10020.JPG



__ jon thomas
__ May 26, 2013


















SDC10022.JPG



__ jon thomas
__ May 26, 2013


















SDC10023.JPG



__ jon thomas
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (May 26, 2013)

My Memorial Weekend cook-out













IMG_1410.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1411.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (May 26, 2013)

Great thread and some awesome chow..

I smoked 2 butts,5 lbs of wings and 12 thighs last week so I had no cooking except warm up and veggies this weekend..

  Craig


----------



## piaconis (May 26, 2013)

Day #2

Carne asada (from flank steak) served on homemade tortillas with homemade pico, and ABT's













2013-05-26 16.48.38.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

That looks good


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

Looks Awesome, impressive for your second smoke.


----------



## mountainhawg (May 27, 2013)

Shame on me for not taking pics, but smoked a shoulder yesterday using apple and oak chunks. Did a hot and fast instead of low and slow and gotter' done in 6 hours.


----------



## manchester bob (May 27, 2013)

Bobcats: I've never used lump in my WSM. Kingsford is supposed to be much easier to control, so that's what I have always used (keeping in mind that I'm new to this...just got the WSM earlier this year, but it's already gotten a lot of use). I'd save the lump for the grill, though!

A 100 degree jump is a lot. I wonder why your temps jumped so high...did you keep the water bowl filled? Did you have it opened up too long when you added the coals? Lump is supposed to burn hotter, but it sounds like you had it under control.

If you figure it out, I'd like to know. Mistakes, unfortunately, are the best way to learn...and I've learned a lot during my life!


----------



## dwtdc (May 27, 2013)

Spare ribs with Jeff's rub and 3-2-1 method.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2013)

I smoked three racks of loin back ribs yesterday as an early Memorial Day - late Mother's Day luncheon.

I didn't get many pics but here is one of the last rack to come off the WSM!













100_4453.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## hitechredneck (May 27, 2013)

I can't believe this, but I'm not smoking a single thing for Memorial Day...

I am however, going to bust out the weber kettle grill and put a hurtin on some ribeyes I got.  I was going to reverse sear them, but the wife wants a regular grilled steak with taters and grilled asparagus.  And what momma wants, momma gets...


----------



## manchester bob (May 27, 2013)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> I can't believe this, but I'm not smoking a single thing for Memorial Day...
> 
> I am however, going to bust out the weber kettle grill and put a hurtin on some ribeyes I got.  I was going to reverse sear them, but the wife wants a regular grilled steak with taters and grilled asparagus.  And what momma wants, momma gets...


I know the feeling!













Mamanothappy.jpg



__ manchester bob
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

I hope every ones weekend is going well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





THANK EVERYONE WHO IS OR HAS SERVED THIS GREAT COUNTRY SO WE CAN BE FREE TO SPEND TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So here is what i have going on today. I had to make something to keep me going for my 3 2 1 ribs. So egg rolls is what came to mind. Here are a few pics.

1 this is ground pork egg roll mix.













egg 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






2 rolled one up.













egg 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






3 all rolled up.













egg 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






4 into the 350 deg oil.













egg 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013


















egg 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






6 out of the oil ready to eat.













egg 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






that should keep me going while the ribs are smoking.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hotnspicy (May 27, 2013)

I just didn't have time so smoke today but the good news is that I got a new Weber Gold grill.  The friends & family just wanted hamburgers & hot dogs so thats what I am doing.  I have the Blue Ember I-Que but I rarely use it cause I prefer charcoal. I do have a good amount of pulled pork & brisket that I vacuumed sealed after our gathering last weekend so gonna bust that out to balance things out.  Boar's Head hot dogs were on sale too so grabbed a bunch of them.


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

Now  the ribs are on the UDS with half brickets and half lump. a couple of chunks of hickory.

1 mixed up a batch of my rub.













rub 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






1 all rubbed down.













rib 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






2 into the UDS













rib 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






3 that is rack # 3 into the UDS













rib 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






now the 3 2 1 begains.

later there will be ABT'S corn on the cob and garlic french bread.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bad santa (May 27, 2013)

Have enjoyed looking at everyone's pics of their celebratory cooking for Memorial Day, Thank you for sharing those with us.

I didn't smoke or grill anything this weekend, but did go to my sister's  house on the Trinity River and had a meal cooked from the ware's that they had been catching from the river. Had a mess of fried catfish, hushpuppies, fried pickles, and french fries for our meal.













Memorial Day weekend 004.JPG



__ bad santa
__ May 27, 2013


















Memorial Day weekend 005.JPG



__ bad santa
__ May 27, 2013


















Memorial Day weekend 006.JPG



__ bad santa
__ May 27, 2013






We all ate til we had our fill and the smiling faces showed that all had a great meal.













Memorial Day weekend 007.JPG



__ bad santa
__ May 27, 2013






I had made some home made ice cream for dessert.













Memorial Day weekend 001.JPG



__ bad santa
__ May 27, 2013






Then the dasher got licked and we all had a bowl of frozen rich goodness to finish it all off.













Memorial Day weekend 003.JPG



__ bad santa
__ May 27, 2013






Thanks for looking and hope that everyone had as good a time with family and friends as I did this weekend and to be thankful for all of the heroic men and women of this country that sacrificed so much for us to be able to gather with friends and loved ones in celebration of their efforts for our Freedom.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rblackburn (May 27, 2013)

I have a boneless leg of lamb in the smoker.  I used One Screw Loose Garlic Wet Rub on it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bobcats110 (May 27, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> A 100 degree jump is a lot. I wonder why your temps jumped so high...did you keep the water bowl filled? Did you have it opened up too long when you added the coals? Lump is supposed to burn hotter, but it sounds like you had it under control.


MY best guess is when I switched to the Kingsford is that I mis-guessed where the hot coals ended and I poured a bunch on still active lump and it all lit up, rather than a slow, progressive light like the minion method should work.  That's really about the only theory I have at this point and a day to think about it.  All's good in the end though.


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

Pork Shoulder is at 150F so in the foil it goes, it is looking good so far. 













20130527151532.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## sarnott (May 27, 2013)

Smoking a 6# brisket. Started at 5 AM and its stuck at 165*. Trying to decide if I'm going to foil it or not.













IMAG0567.jpg



__ sarnott
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## pitmasternate (May 27, 2013)

dancing chicken seasoned with various spices and italian dressing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















photo.JPG



__ pitmasternate
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

EVERYONE WHO IS LURKING. IT IS TIME FOR YOU TO POST YOUR PICS

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 27, 2013)

flags.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013






Some of my weekend bbq.













10,5saus1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















22moinks.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















abt1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















cackalackegg.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC01678.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















foods1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















foods2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013






PP & Brisket













meats.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC01686.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















food4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















gussausage.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC_4176_zps6698462b.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC_4177_zps3ff525fa.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC_4178_zps41f0969a.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC_4182_zps88f9c694.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC_4190_zpsda2e754a.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

Here are a few of mine!













MD sausages 1.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 27, 2013


















MD chicken done.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 27, 2013


















MD sausages 2.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 27, 2013


















DSCN4371.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 27, 2013


















DSCN4372.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 27, 2013


















DSCN4390.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 27, 2013
__ 3


















DSCN4368.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 26, 2013


















DSCN4356.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 25, 2013






Had and having a good weekend!

Kat


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 27, 2013)

Just started raining here in sunny California.  Now I am debating if I want to smoke a ball tip I found in the freezer and grill burgers for the wife or not.  Not sure if I want to get my grills wet?


----------



## tommyboymeats (May 27, 2013)

Smokin' a 8lb Pork Shoulder. Just hit hour 6 and at 180 and looking great!













IMAG0138.jpg



__ tommyboymeats
__ May 27, 2013






Smoking a slab of baby backs as well. Had to cut in half to store in freezer cause was so full...just finishing up.Went with a 2-2-2 method. Usual do a 3-2-1, but thought I'd give a shot. Looking good, can't wait to see how these bad boys taste.













IMAG0136.jpg



__ tommyboymeats
__ May 27, 2013






Here some more pics of the meat before going on.

Last night pics with the rub before going into fridge....













IMG_20130526_215421_690.jpg



__ tommyboymeats
__ May 27, 2013


















IMG_20130526_214010_829.jpg



__ tommyboymeats
__ May 27, 2013






Shoulder just going on this morning













IMG_20130527_112748_003.jpg



__ tommyboymeats
__ May 27, 2013






Ribs going on this afternoon after a night rubbed & wrapped.













IMG_20130527_112741_153.jpg



__ tommyboymeats
__ May 27, 2013






Happy Memorial Day ya'll!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 27, 2013)

A couple of pork butts













IMG_0017.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013


















IMG_0018.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013






10# of Scarbelly wings......













IMG_0033.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013






And my first attempt at smoking beef ribs.  I have had them grilled before.  Incredibly tender, but I think I miss the seared fat taste that reminds of a rib steak.













IMG_0035.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013






Two chuck roasts for later in the week













IMG_0030.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013






From earlier this past week......  A beautiful porterhouse that I reverse seared.  It started raining when it was time to sear.  I had a little trouble getting it on and off quick while holding an umbrella.













IMG_0012.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013






And finally.... the leftovers of a brisket from last weekend.













IMG_0021.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 27, 2013






As you can see, I am really digging my new smoker......


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

The family agreed todays pulled pork was my best so far

I use a merinade from Jamison's cook book "Smoke & Spice" 2C coffee 1C apple cider vinegar, . 1C apple juice. & one whole chopped onion. Pour in bag with meat the day before put in the fridge and leave it alone until the next day. I use the merinade in the water pan, I put it in a pan and bring to a boil as I am getting smoker ready. 

This was my first smoke with the just apple wood, which turned out really well.

Today I did a 4.5# pork shoulder. 

Set the temp for about 225, probed it after 3hours. After about 5.5 hours it hit 160 and I foiled it. Here is a pic right before I foiled it.













20130527151532.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ May 27, 2013






Took it out of the smoker when it hit 200. Let it rest for about an hour and fifteen minutes. Here is how is it looked like when I took it out of the foil.













20130527184839.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ May 27, 2013






Pulled it and we had some great sandwiches.













20130527190159.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ May 27, 2013






It was a great day. Everyone loved it, good amount of leftovers. 

I timed the meal out right, estimated about 2 hours per pound and I was correct.


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

doing ribs 3 2 1 on my UDS

4 here are the ribs after 3 hours. ready to foil













rib 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






5 after 3 hours













rib 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






6 after 5 hours out of the foil













rib 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






7 after 5 hours out of the foil













rib 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






8 after 5.5 hours ready to sauce 2 racks













rib 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






9 after 6 hours with sauce. ready













rib 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






10 ready. look how it pulled back from the bone.













rib 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






11 ready













rib 11.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






12 ready this one without sauce













rib 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






13 cut up with smoke ring













rib 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






14 cut up













rib 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






1 ABT'S  corn on  the cob and garlic bread in the gas grill for a warmer













ABT's 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






2 ABT"S with my cured apple smoked bacon













ABT'S 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 27, 2013






Everything turned out great. now it's time to kick back with a
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken my friends.

David


----------



## bobcats110 (May 27, 2013)

O

M

G

Those ribs look awesome. My mouth is literally watering at 10PM.  Might have to do some myself next week with motivation like that.


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

bobcats110 said:


> O
> 
> M
> 
> ...


Thank you Bobcats. They weren't bad. I should have done better. But I was building bee hives. So alls I did was watch the time. My uds holds temps pretty good. When the wind isn't blowing'

No need to wait till next week. get to it.

A bad day of Q is better than a good day at work. Ok I worked all day building bee hives. But my bees are my frinds. Their is honey in my sauce.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## flyinion (May 27, 2013)

Here's my contribution.  Unfortunately no in progress pics.  Was too busy prepping other things.  Smoked 2 racks of spares and about a 2lb tri-tip.  Used Jeff's rub on both with olive oil as the base (mustard allergy in the house).  I haven't used the smoker as much as I hoped since I bought it and while I've done quite a bit of tri-tip which is also very forgiving and a quick smoke, this was maybe my 4th long smoke.  

I think I've learned I don't like the way lump burns in my 18" WSM.  First I was running hot, bottom vents all the way closed nearly, then after a few hours I was struggling to keep 225.  Also couldn't keep a thin blue smoke going either.  It wasn't billowing white smoke but there was either a bit or almost nothing at all because my chunks kept burning up what I thought was rather quickly.  I had lit the lump using minion method.  I don't remember having these kinds of problems with my first long smoke which was on Kingsford Competition briqs.

Anyway, enough griping lol, onto the picture.  These were done over Royal Oak lump with pecan chunks as the wood.  The ribs ended up being 3-2-1/2.  This was my second rib smoke and the first time with the full hour they were literally falling off the bone as I was cutting them and decided they were too done so I cut the last hour in half.  I think I should have gone the full hour.  The ribs were not falling off, but a few seemed like they could have used a bit more time.  Tri-tip was done to medium which looks more med-rare on a smoker.  I think my first rib smoke I was running hot and that could be why they got more "done" than these.  Flavors were great on both meats though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















memdaybbq.jpg



__ flyinion
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## martyleach (May 27, 2013)

Nothing fancy today.  Sort of went non-traditional.  Cooked some Teriyaki beef skewers and some Teriyaki wings on the Egg and the 26" Weber.












Teriyaki beef skewers.jpg



__ martyleach
__ May 27, 2013


















Teriyaki wings.jpg



__ martyleach
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

Hey flyinion

the last hour you are actualy firming them up and adding the final flavor. When I took mine out of the foil I had 2 sets of tongs and I was still pulling bones. They firmed up in the last hour

check your thermometer. 10 deg makes a differance. 25+ will change the whole game'

Your pit will burn differant with lump  than it does with brickets. or with wood. find out what you need to do so your not chasing temps.. The first rule is get it burning well. If it is not burning well. It does not have TBS and you will fight it the whole smoke. Most people get in a hurry trying to get their pit going. Let the pit tell you when it is ready.

Thanks for the pics. They look great.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 27, 2013)

martyleach said:


> Nothing fancy today. Sort of went non-traditional. Cooked some Teriyaki beef skewers and some Teriyaki wings on the Egg and the 26" Weber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chefboyhungree (May 27, 2013)

Couple of sausages and corn. Did my major smoking Saturday.. A Boston butt













image.jpg



__ chefboyhungree
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 27, 2013)

Just a simple turkey and a pan full of veggies!
 













8862638175_6d8c2f50b3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 27, 2013


















8861230230_294d43b4de_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 27, 2013






Half way point













8861187284_9ebaa9aa6b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 27, 2013






Enjoy!


----------



## flyinion (May 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Hey flyinion
> 
> the last hour you are actualy firming them up and adding the final flavor. When I took mine out of the foil I had 2 sets of tongs and I was still pulling bones. They firmed up in the last hour
> 
> ...


Yeah I think at least for my region I need to go with briq's to not be chasing temps as much.  The lower heat output is probably better too for summer around here.  Today was upper 60's and rainy though, so that's why I'm thinking lump just doesn't get along with my WSM (or maybe the brand or bag was off).  My thermometers are ok, I was using the cheaper Maverick dual wireless one today.  I usually back it up with a standard basic Oneida digital probe thermometer stuck through a potato as well because sometimes I get weird readings from the Mav (I think the metal clip manages to transfer some heat to it ).  As soon as I have some extra $$ laying around I'm jumping on the Thermapen setup that has the dual meat/air temp probes so I can know once and for all I'm getting accurate temps.


----------



## onewondershow (May 28, 2013)

Here is my bacon weave wrapped roast, done on my kamado with hickory and apple wood. It tasted great and was very flavorful. The meat soaked in marinade for 4 days before being wrapped with the bacon and then smoked.













2013-05-27 15.32.13.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ May 27, 2013


















2013-05-27 16.43.48.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ May 27, 2013


















GEDC0049.JPG



__ onewondershow
__ May 27, 2013


















2013-05-27 15.51.48.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## jetman (May 28, 2013)

We spent most of Memorial day making sausage. In between cutting, mixing, grinding and stuffing we had three racks of baby back ribs smoking in my file cabinet smoker. Sorry, it was a seriously busy (and messy) day in the kitchen so only one pic of our dinner.













Memorial Day babyback ribs.jpg



__ jetman
__ May 28, 2013






Found some ready made rub at our Winco bulk spices section, it was surprisingly good! Also made up a near instant batch of Potato salad (about 45 minutes from peeling spuds to serving with ribs!) Both of us agreed, these were the best ribs I have ever smoked! Used 2-2-1 method.

Dan


----------



## smoke slinger (May 28, 2013)

I did 3 racks of St Louis style ribs yesterday and again I forgot to Q-view, but im doing two pork shoulders Saturday and will remember to Q-view. But the ribs turned out great.


----------



## tatts4life (May 28, 2013)

So I smoked two pork butts totaling 16.5 pounds with my Char-broil 2 in 1 smoker-roaster and even though I had a minor issue things turned out pretty awesome. I don't have any pictures because I started smoking at 1 in the morning Sunday night/ Monday morning and was pretty tired. I loaded the smokers chop chamber with cherry wood chips and let those burn off while I got some sleep. Then I woke up at 6 and that's when the real work of feeding the smoker every hour started. 12 hours later I started my vinegar and cayenne pepper sop mop. Then I ran into an issue. About 15 hours into the meat cooking at 250 the temp was about 180 to 185 which was about where I thought it would be but I noticed an issue with the temperature probe where it plugs into the smoker. The metal insulator sleeve was frayed near the plug. So I unplugged to see if there was something wrong but things looked ok. Well here is where things get weird. My smoker can shut off when the temperature I set is met. Well I set the smoker to turn off when the meat reached 200. Well when I plugged the probe back into the smoker with the probe still stuck into the meat the temp shot up to over 200 degrees something crazy like 222. But when I turned off the unit and turned it back on the temp went back to around 190. I ended up taking out the meat and pulling it and things turned out pretty awesome. I didn't get a finished picture either because as I was going to grab my camera I noticed a dog with out a collar sitting by our front door so I had to figure out where she came from while the meat rested under foil.

Even though things turned out really good should I be worried about what happened with the temperature probe? Where's a good place to take the temp on a pork butt?


----------



## themule69 (May 28, 2013)

Tatts4Life said:


> So I smoked two pork butts totaling 16.5 pounds with my Char-broil 2 in 1 smoker-roaster and even though I had a minor issue things turned out pretty awesome. I don't have any pictures because I started smoking at 1 in the morning Sunday night/ Monday morning and was pretty tired. I loaded the smokers chop chamber with cherry wood chips and let those burn off while I got some sleep. Then I woke up at 6 and that's when the real work of feeding the smoker every hour started. 12 hours later I started my vinegar and cayenne pepper sop mop. Then I ran into an issue. About 15 hours into the meat cooking at 250 the temp was about 180 to 185 which was about where I thought it would be but I noticed an issue with the temperature probe where it plugs into the smoker. The metal insulator sleeve was frayed near the plug. So I unplugged to see if there was something wrong but things looked ok. Well here is where things get weird. My smoker can shut off when the temperature I set is met. Well I set the smoker to turn off when the meat reached 200. Well when I plugged the probe back into the smoker with the probe still stuck into the meat the temp shot up to over 200 degrees something crazy like 222. But when I turned off the unit and turned it back on the temp went back to around 190. I ended up taking out the meat and pulling it and things turned out pretty awesome. I didn't get a finished picture either because as I was going to grab my camera I noticed a dog with out a collar sitting by our front door so I had to figure out where she came from while the meat rested under foil.
> 
> Even though things turned out really good should I be worried about what happened with the temperature probe? Where's a good place to take the temp on a pork butt?


Hey Tatts

for pulled go for 200 to 205 deg. I would check the temp probe in boiling water and see what's going on with it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tatts4life (May 28, 2013)

Ok so I did the boiling water test and the themometer as accurate to within 1 degree. The smoker is reading one degree hotter then one we use to test when cooking in an oven.

I guess I just need to figure out where to place the probe when I'm cooking the pork butt.

Also when smoking is it best to have a constant supply of smoke or do people smoke heavy in the beginning for a few hoirs and then every so often through out the cooking?


----------



## seenred (May 28, 2013)

Morning, Mule!

As I said much earlier in this thread (about 6 pages ago), I had 4 racks of St. Louis Spares for yesterday.  I smoked the spares on the Rec Tec pellet pooper.  Had a houseful of people Sunday and Monday, so I never got any qview taken (Boo!).  Mrs. Red decided she also wanted ABTs to serve as appetizers, so I had to pull out the reinforcements at the last minute and use the old GOSM for the ABTs.  Both the spares and the ABTs were huge hits, no leftovers for me (DANG!).

Red


----------



## comosmoker (May 28, 2013)

Did some chicken on the Weber Saturday night and pork butt and a few brats on the TMLE Sunday.  Both turned out great!!  Still learning new things about smoker, but the food is still coming out great, thanks to all the great info and tips from all of you on this site!!












2013-05-26 08.41.13.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 28, 2013


















2013-05-26 11.19.03.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 28, 2013





[/IMG]













2013-05-26 15.17.03.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 28, 2013


----------



## piaconis (May 28, 2013)

Finshed my weekend with a breakfast fattie and pulled pork sandwiches, topped with homemade cole slaw.













2013-05-27 07.28.56.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 27, 2013
__
sausage-fatty



















2013-05-27 07.33.14.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 27, 2013
__
pork-pulled-pork



















2013-05-27 07.40.18.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 27, 2013


















2013-05-27 11.11.38.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 27, 2013


















2013-05-27 19.51.45.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 28, 2013


















2013-05-27 19.52.12.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 28, 2013


















2013-05-27 21.11.09.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 28, 2013


















2013-05-27 21.19.32.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 28, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 28, 2013)

Tatts4Life said:


> Ok so I did the boiling water test and the themometer as accurate to within 1 degree. The smoker is reading one degree hotter then one we use to test when cooking in an oven.
> 
> I guess I just need to figure out where to place the probe when I'm cooking the pork butt.
> 
> Also when smoking is it best to have a constant supply of smoke or do people smoke heavy in the beginning for a few hoirs and then every so often through out the cooking?


The food takes smoke better early on. some will smoke till 150 deg or so. Then move to the oven. Some smoke the whole time. depends on how much smoke you like and the amount of time you have. I smoke the whole time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 28, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Morning, Mule!
> 
> As I said much earlier in this thread (about 6 pages ago), I had 4 racks of St. Louis Spares for yesterday.  I smoked the spares on the Rec Tec pellet pooper.  Had a houseful of people Sunday and Monday, so I never got any qview taken (Boo!).  Mrs. Red decided she also wanted ABTs to serve as appetizers, so I had to pull out the reinforcements at the last minute and use the old GOSM for the ABTs.  Both the spares and the ABTs were huge hits, no leftovers for me (DANG!).
> 
> Red


Hey Red.

Glad to see you made it with out the MES40. Glad everything smoked well. but you know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I see you got a new title 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Maybe one day i will move up in the world. Untill then I'll just
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## seenred (May 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Hey Red.
> 
> Glad to see you made it with out the MES40. Glad everything smoked well. but you know
> 
> ...


I knew you'd call me out for not postin' some qview!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do kinda miss that MES!

Thanks for the congrats, Brother!  I don't know if I deserve it, but it sure is cool!  I expect you'll get there too!

Red


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2013)

Food for thought....I know threads like these are fun and there are a lot of posts of different stuff in one thread but in a couple months those great posts will be hard to find since they weren't posted in the section they really belonged in.


----------



## piaconis (May 28, 2013)

Piney, I thought the same thing, which is why I only posted the highlights in here, and also wrote up a more detailed thread covering the whole smoke. Maybe that would work for others as well.





Pineywoods said:


> Food for thought....I know threads like these are fun and there are a lot of posts of different stuff in one thread but in a couple months those great posts will be hard to find since they weren't posted in the section they really belonged in.


----------



## themule69 (May 28, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> Food for thought....I know threads like these are fun and there are a lot of posts of different stuff in one thread but in a couple months those great posts will be hard to find since they weren't posted in the section they really belonged in.


Piney

i will post in a thread. just have to get the lurkers posting. i enjoy cooking. love to see what others are cooking.

i have an idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. IF YOU POSTED TO THIS THREAD. YOU MUST POST THE PICS TO YOUR THREAD OR I WILL TRACK YOU DOWN AND
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  YOU FOR
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO. GET THEM PICS POSTED OR I WILL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. OK I WON'T DO THAT. I WILL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  THEN I WILL

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  POST THEM QVIEWS.NOW!  SO WE ALL CAN 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





THANK YOU ALL MY FRIENDS.

 ok caps off.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2013)

Yea if people don't mind posting the stuff both places it's cool. Glad some of y'all are doing that


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2013)

Every party has a pooper!!!!!

   hahahhahahhaha


----------



## bad santa (May 28, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Every party has a pooper!!!!!
> 
> hahahhahahhaha



ROTFLMAO......


----------



## mneeley490 (May 28, 2013)

Wow! There's some fine looking meat on here!

Here's what I did:

Scarbelly Wings, per my best friend's wife's request.













Memorial Day 2013 026.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






Pork Loin Roll stuffed with bread stuffing and chopped (half-cooked) bacon. Filleted with some S&P.













Memorial Day 2013 027.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






Stuffing spread.













Memorial Day 2013 028.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






On the grill with another layer of bacon, to make up for the fat and sliverskin I removed. Chunk of apple wood to go with it, and water in the pan.













Memorial Day 2013 029.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






Sliced. It came out a bit dry. I pulled it at 160°, probably should have pulled at 150°.













Memorial Day 2013 030.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






Ah, what the heck! Here's some ribs I did earlier: Did not 2-2-1 these, as I wanted to try it without foiling.













Memorial Day 2013 024.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






Still good, but the wife says to wrap them next time.













Memorial Day 2013 023.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013






And my biggest fan, waiting her turn. With those ears, she can hear bacon calling her from any room in the house.













Memorial Day 2013 021.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 28, 2013


----------



## roller (May 29, 2013)

Good looking grub everyone has and we can THANK all those brave men and women that GAVE ALL !!! GOD BLESS them and their families...


----------



## smoke slinger (May 29, 2013)

That is some good looking food throughout this thread.


----------



## jwh70 (May 29, 2013)

I made some chicken bombs that were a real hit.













chickenbomb.JPG



__ jwh70
__ May 29, 2013


















chickenbombs.JPG



__ jwh70
__ May 29, 2013


----------

